# Merckx tribute jersey



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

for sale... proceeds to MS150

Creaky's jersey sale for MS150 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

also: Cannondale, Scwhinn, Campagnolo, Rivendell, Descente


----------



## mtbjunkie09 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice Jersey


----------

